# Solicito manual Transmisor de AM 500w M31



## elgriego (Oct 24, 2014)

Buenas Tardes colegas,Alguno de ustedes de casualidad,tendra el manual tecnico de este Equipo?

Saludos Atte El Griego


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 24, 2014)

¿ No aparece el manual entre los temas del *M31* ?


----------



## elgriego (Oct 25, 2014)

Buenas Dias Estimado Colega Fogonazo,En Lo referente a transmisores de Ampitud Modulada ,De esta firma ,No existe imformacion en este ,ni en ningun foro de los existentes,Mi solicitud se debe ,a que tengo uno en la mesa de operaciones,y basicamente se planto fuego,por lo tanto para recostruirlo y que quede original ,y no,un rediseño a la manera del Griego ,solicito a algun colega del sector,si no posee imformacion de dicho aparatejo.

Atte El Griego.


----------



## calvooscar (Ene 3, 2015)

Buenas tardes colega, hoy dia 03/01/15. estoy viendo un poco el foro antes que nada feliz año nuevo.- aca te paso una direccion para tu problema, al menos en mi caso siempre me sacaron del pozo.- 

http://m31electronica.com/home.asp

M31 Electrónica S.R.L. 

Son los padres de esa criatura


----------

